# No power to distributor



## Kaybee21 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra XE with a GA14DE engine 1392cc (according to the sticker in the engine bay)

Because of a leakage in the radiator hose it overheated, changed the hose and it was running fine until later in the night a next hose began to leak and it over heated again. Also replaced that hose and fill the radiator with water. I also threw some oil in it, shortly after starting there was a cloud of white smoke and the car would not accelerate pass about 25kmph. 
Stupid me drove it anyways in hopes that it would of at least gotten me home. 

Suddenly after about 10 minutes the car died, It would not start, it would not turn over. 

Towed it back home and began to check it out.

Firstly, It had in too much oil and secondly nearly every fuse in the interior fuse box was bridge and a few fuse in the engine bay fuse box located close the battery. That was extremely alarming. 

So I replaced the fuses and checked each and every one to ensure they weren't bridged. 

The car began to turn over but still no start. Took the distributor to technician he stated that the module had burnt out.
Got a new distributor and still no start so I took the computer to an electrician to check it who stated that it had been burnt out on pin 5. 
He repaired it.

Took it home, hooked everything up, got the battery charged and guess what... Still no start! Using a tester I realized that no power is going to the distributor.

I am at a lost for ideas. Can any one help me?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like you smoked everything electrical with a righteous power surge.
Maybe damaged the alternator when it got wet, maybe this, maybe that, who knows.
Does the "Check Engine" light come on when you turn the key on (without cranking)?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First thing I would do is remove the alternator and have it tested to make sure it is not overcharging.


----------



## Kaybee21 (Jul 21, 2013)

I dont see the check engine light comin on but am not sure about the alternator, as the car was running fine for weeks until the hose burst, also would a different ignition module in the distributor cause dis problem as well?

the stock one was a RSB 55, the new one is a RSB 56


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Kaybee21 said:


> I dont see the check engine light comin on


And there's problem number one...



> different ignition module in the distributor cause dis problem as well?


Sure....a different ignition module for your distributor will fix your smoked computer or fuse or fusible link...or whatever...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As mentioned earlier by jdg, it would have take a pretty significant power surge to cause multiple fuses and control units to burn out. The only thing that would cause a surge that significant, outside of reverse jumping the battery, would be a failed voltage regulator causing the alternator to overcharge. Any chance the radiator hose that failed is the upper hose, which sits directly over the alternator?


----------



## Kaybee21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Actually, it was the hose beneath the distributor and then it was the one closest to the fuel injectors.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

One of the power distribution boxes is on the left side. A busted hose could have thrown some of that hot water up and around there.
I think I'd start by digging around in there looking for rotten wires, corrosion, more blown fuses and/or fusible links.


----------



## Kaybee21 (Jul 21, 2013)

ok Will do that later today, do you know where I could maybe find a wiring diagram and maybe a diagram of fusible wires.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com or NissanHelp.com. You might be able to pull some up there if you register.


----------

